# Salt water catfish for bait.



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 20, 2017)

Big groupers love them.



gt40


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 20, 2017)

So do Tarpon and Cobia..


----------



## jaybirdius (Aug 21, 2017)

We use them for cut bait, when surf fishing. I've caught trout, sharks and whiting on a hunk of filet.


----------



## teethdoc (Aug 21, 2017)

Dang the sail cast are slimy though.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2017)

teethdoc said:


> Dang the sail cast are slimy though.



Aren't they supposed to be good to eat.


----------



## jaybirdius (Aug 22, 2017)

We have fried some and they were about like regular catfish. Enough ketchup and horseradish can make boot leather tolerable. I would rather keep something else to cook, but if I was hungry I would keep them.


----------



## Fourfingers (Aug 22, 2017)

Have chunk up several to fish with when it gets tough and bait fish don't cooperate but man they are nasty. Always take a bucket to keep water in to wash hands off and dump and refill as necessary. Far as eating not for sure. I can't get that slime out of my head enough to choke it down


----------



## lampern (Aug 23, 2017)

They are illegal to keep in South Carolina!

Not sure why???

Plenty of them in Florida and elsewhere


----------

